# 5 Second Cure



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

haha, im gonna post something to make people laugh too!


----------



## Radiohead (Nov 4, 2010)

lololol that was pretty funny! props


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

Precious is actually a good movie lol


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Didn't even phase me. I hate this day and this life.


----------

